# Elden back by Monday; Delfino back in 7-10



## DetBNyce

I don't have a link, but Rob Parker just said on Sports Final Edition that we can expect Elden Campbell back in Detroit as early as Monday. He also "reports" that Delfino will be bcak in 7-10 days.

We should have a full squad soon.


----------



## ian

Good news on Delfino. Elden can wait, as long as he's back by the playoffs.


----------



## jvanbusk

That's good news to what could be labeled as a very rocky weekend for the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## Copper

*Delfino back?*

Is that back as in to practice? or back in the country?


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Delfino back?*



> Originally posted by <b>Copper</b>!
> Is that back as in to practice? or back in the country?


Good question. He didn't specifically say, but I believe he meant he'd be able to suit up and play in 7-10 days.


----------



## MLKG

I thought I saw Delfino just had another surgery and he wanted to stay in Argentina for another week to rehab.

I hope it's true, but somehow I doubt he'll be playing in a week.


----------



## Dellio

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I thought I saw Delfino just had another surgery and he wanted to stay in Argentina for another week to rehab.
> 
> I hope it's true, but somehow I doubt he'll be playing in a week.


I thought I read he was just going down there for a second opinion from his family doctor.

I know Elden was not playing much, but his value rises quite a bit come playoff time. It would be great to get him back.


----------



## Dellio

My bad Mike Luvs KG. He did have surgery, kind of. It was exploratory surgery and they found nothing wrong.



> Delfino, a rookie shooting guard who has been out since Dec. 11 because of an injured right knee, flew home to Argentina on Monday night and underwent a second exploratory surgery Wednesday.
> 
> The Pistons reported Thursday that the surgery, performed by Delfino's doctor in Parana Entre Rios, found no ligament or cartilage damage. He is expected to rejoin the team Jan. 27 or 28.


http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0501/24/h01-66314.htm


----------



## DetBNyce

Well Parker is 0-1, hopefully he's right about Delfino.


Maybe not:



> Elden Campbell is still a member of the Jazz, but the veteran center's status should be resolved today.
> Campbell, acquired along with a first-round pick in the Arroyo trade, will likely be waived once the sides agree over how much of his contract the Jazz will pay. Utah is seeking a small discount on Campbell's $4.4 million salary in return for giving him his release.
> Campbell may return to Detroit once he clears waivers, though "he told us he is willing to come here," said Kevin O'Connor, the Jazz's senior vice president of basketball operations. "We've talked about it. He's a professional."
> But that's not likely to happen, O'Connor said. A team focusing on its long-term future has little use for a 36-year-old center. O'Connor said he intends to finish the transaction before Wednesday's game, so the Jazz can activate center Jarron Collins.
> New York area newspapers quoted Nets president Rod Thorn as saying he "might have interest" in Campbell, an apparent violation of the NBA's rules against tampering. But the Jazz are unlikely to complain, since they have no plans for him.


Link to article


----------



## MLKG

On Delfino:



> Brown said Monday. "What concerns me is the perimeter guys -- they're playing too many minutes. Hopefully, Carlos [Arroyo] will help that. And if we get the other Carlos, wherever he is ..."
> 
> 
> Carlos Delfino was the team's primary backup to Hamilton, but Delfino hasn't played since suffering an injured right knee last month, and won't return to the court until next month at the earliest. He is expected to rejoin the team late this week after having gone to his native Argentina to have a second surgery performed Jan. 18.


http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pnotes25e_20050125.htm


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> On Delfino:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pnotes25e_20050125.htm


:banghead:


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> On Delfino:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pnotes25e_20050125.htm


vintage brown. he made a comment about delfino when he first was hurt about not playing hurt, basically saying he needed to toughen up. then the kid goes and has surgery, how stupid does brown look then. i'm surprised more people arent offering to pay this guys way out of town.


----------



## MLKG

Methods be damned, Brown is 1-0. He's batting 1.000 in the only stat that matters.

You don't have to like everything he does, I know I don't, but he's as important to the team as any player. 

Why run a guy out of a town that has done nothing but win?


----------



## jvanbusk

New Jersey is showing interest in Campbell, and they could use their exception to get him.

http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/38902.htm


----------



## JoeD

Can someone explain what the rules are? Can New Jersey pick them up before we get the chance?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Can someone explain what the rules are? Can New Jersey pick them up before we get the chance?


I believe it goes by record, teams with the worst records get first bid. Only two teams had enough cap room to sign Soup and that is New Jersey and Charlotte. If neither does, we get him back.


----------



## Dellio

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe it goes by record, teams with the worst records get first bid. Only two teams had enough cap room to sign Soup and that is New Jersey and Charlotte. If neither does, we get him back.


Is that really true? According to this New Jersey is not under the cap. It would just be Atlanta, NO, Charlotte and Denver.

I think the cap is around $43 million or so. Maybe those team salaries are linked to are off?


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> Can someone explain what the rules are? Can New Jersey pick them up before we get the chance?


What if Elden doesn't *want* to go to New Jersey. I mean, why would he? If he doesn't want to come back to Detroit we don't want him.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Dellio</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that really true? According to this New Jersey is not under the cap. It would just be Atlanta, NO, Charlotte and Denver.
> 
> I think the cap is around $43 million or so. Maybe those team salaries are linked to are off?


New Jersey is over the cap but they have an exception that they can use to sign Campbell, if they wish.


----------



## DetBNyce

I believe they have two exceptions. One from the Kenyon Martin deal and one from the Kerry Kittles trade. 

I don't know why they want Campbell anyways, theoretically they're in the playoffs race and even can still win their division, but why use an exception on a center that will probaly be a stop gap. It seems like they can use it on someone younger.


Maybe it expires or something?


----------



## JoeD

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> 
> 
> What if Elden doesn't *want* to go to New Jersey. I mean, why would he? If he doesn't want to come back to Detroit we don't want him.


I am pretty sure Elden wants to come to Detroit, but he isn't a free agent yet and can't choose where he wants to go. I can't imagining anyone wanting to go to NJ.


----------



## JoeD

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I believe they have two exceptions. One from the Kenyon Martin deal and one from the Kerry Kittles trade.
> 
> I don't know why they want Campbell anyways, theoretically they're in the playoffs race and even can still win their division, but why use an exception on a center that will probaly be a stop gap. It seems like they can use it on someone younger.
> 
> 
> Maybe it expires or something?


I thought they officially gave up play off hopes because of Jefferson. I thought he could of played through the pain of his injury if there was any shot of a play off hope, but since there wasn't they'd rather have him fully recover and get a high lotto pick?


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't know...

I do know that that they're only 4 games out of the playoffs, and anything can happen.

Another reason they could be trying to sign him is out of spite towards the Pistons. Rod Thorn that is...


----------



## Dellio

NJ has awful big man problems. Them making the playoffs in the east is not that far fetched either.

But I think DetBNyce wins the award for the reason why, spite. Its a cheap way to screw the Pistons. Contract is over at the end of the year anyway, so why not?


----------



## Dellio

http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pnotes28e_20050128.htm

CAMPBELL UPDATE: The Nets reportedly talked to Campbell a couple of times about joining their team after the Jazz put Campbell on waivers.

But if the Nets or another club under the salary cap claims him, Campbell has told Brown he would retire and return to his native California.

"I'd hate to see him do that," Brown said. "I only want the best for him. I miss him. He's great with his teammates, and he worked with Darko (Milicic)."

Campbell has until 6 p.m. today to clear waivers. If he does, he becomes a free agent, and the Pistons can re-sign him for the veteran's minimum salary. Campbell has told his ex-teammates that he wants to return to Detroit.

Rod Thorn, the Nets' chief executive officer, said Thursday that he talked with Campbell's representatives, but still hadn't made a decision.

"The question is would he want to be here and would he be willing to help our club," Thorn said.

Thorn told New Jersey reporters that Campbell wanted to be someplace else, and that place likely is Detroit.

Rasheed Wallace on Campbell: "We need him against Miami in the playoffs."


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Dellio</b>!
> "But if the Nets or another club under the salary cap claims him, Campbell has told Brown he would retire and return to his native California."



Nice! I was surprised to hear he might go there because I was under the impression Campbell really liked it in Detroit. Good to hear I am right. :grinning:


----------



## Dellio

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/transactions

The Nets claimed him.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Dellio</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/transactions
> 
> The Nets claimed him.


Rod Thorn must really hate the Pistons. To spend 2.3 million so a player couldn't return to the Pistons...

So where do we turn now?

Let's recap:

Thorn is mad that Joe D. did something he wasn't capable of:

1. Build a championship team
2. Acquire Sheed

So he spends 2.3 million to foil Elden's return to the Pistons... And to top it off signs him 5 minutes before the deadline...

He must really hate the Pistons.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Rod Thorn must really hate the Pistons. To spend 2.3 million so a player couldn't return to the Pistons...
> 
> So where do we turn now?


From insidehoops.com

POWER FORWARDS: *Karl Malone*, Lonny Baxter, Jackie Butler, Gary Trent, *Donnell Harvey*, Rick Rickert, Antonio Meeking, Kirk Haston, Mark Pope, Corie Blount, Jason Caffey, Sam Clancy, Dennis Rodman, *Ousmane Cisse*, Chris Gatling, Lawrence Funderburke, Tyrone Hill, Popeye Jones, Cherokee Parks, Charles Oakley, Reggie Slater 

CENTERS: Oliver Miller, Mangke Bateer, Ruben Boumtje Boumtje, Ben Handlogten, *James Lang*, *Chris Marcus*, Nate Huffman, Peter Cornell, Roy Tarpley, Leon Smith, Eric Chenowith, Keith Closs, Travis Knight, Olden Polynice, Soumalia Samake, 

These are people that catch my eye...

Karl Malone: Of course, one of the best players of all time. If on our bench could give us a deep deep squad.

Donnell Harvey: I love this guys hustle and grit, but a Campbell replacement he is not. If we need somebody to stop Shaq we need to keep looking.

Ousmane Cisse: Picked out of high school and never caught on, he was doing well in the Raps training camp but was one of the last cuts. He's an athletic guy and I'm pretty sure he is pretty big.

James Lang: I don't know anything about him except he came out of highschool a year or two ago and he is huge. A fixer-upper? Maybe so, could we do it? Maybe so.

Chris Marcus: Same as above except I believe he went to college somewhere.


----------



## MLKG

That is such a **** move.

Rod Thorne is an idiot if he thinks players aren't going to think about this come free agency time.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> 
> 
> From insidehoops.com
> 
> POWER FORWARDS: *Karl Malone*, Lonny Baxter, Jackie Butler, Gary Trent, *Donnell Harvey*, Rick Rickert, Antonio Meeking, Kirk Haston, Mark Pope, Corie Blount, Jason Caffey, Sam Clancy, Dennis Rodman, *Ousmane Cisse*, Chris Gatling, Lawrence Funderburke, Tyrone Hill, Popeye Jones, Cherokee Parks, Charles Oakley, Reggie Slater
> 
> CENTERS: Oliver Miller, Mangke Bateer, Ruben Boumtje Boumtje, Ben Handlogten, *James Lang*, *Chris Marcus*, Nate Huffman, Peter Cornell, Roy Tarpley, Leon Smith, Eric Chenowith, Keith Closs, Travis Knight, Olden Polynice, Soumalia Samake,
> 
> These are people that catch my eye...
> 
> Karl Malone: Of course, one of the best players of all time. If on our bench could give us a deep deep squad.
> 
> Donnell Harvey: I love this guys hustle and grit, but a Campbell replacement he is not. If we need somebody to stop Shaq we need to keep looking.
> 
> Ousmane Cisse: Picked out of high school and never caught on, he was doing well in the Raps training camp but was one of the last cuts. He's an athletic guy and I'm pretty sure he is pretty big.
> 
> James Lang: I don't know anything about him except he came out of highschool a year or two ago and he is huge. A fixer-upper? Maybe so, could we do it? Maybe so.
> 
> Chris Marcus: Same as above except I believe he went to college somewhere.


If Karl was to play, I think he'd be headed to San Antonio. I'd take Darko over the rest of those guys. I think we may need Darko now.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> That is such a **** move.
> 
> Rod Thorne is an idiot if he thinks players aren't going to think about this come free agency time.


Rod Thorn already screwed himself by trading Eric Williams. Eric Williams signed with NJ in part because his daughter lives in NJ and he wanted to spend time with her. Now he is in another country. 

But in the end I wonder if that will really matter, if he is willing to part with the most money.

Interesting thought though.

-Petey


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Rod Thorn already screwed himself by trading Eric Williams. Eric Williams signed with NJ in part because his daughter lives in NJ and he wanted to spend time with her. Now he is in another country.
> 
> But in the end I wonder if that will really matter, if he is willing to part with the most money.
> 
> Interesting thought though.
> 
> -Petey


It's not the kind of thing that would prevent a player from coming to a team, but agents can make things tougher than they need to be and force you to overpay.

Rasheed's agent gave the Pistons a bit of a tough time this summer over hard feelings stemming from Allan Houston's departure.

If Elden is serious about not playing and Thorn knew that, this is going to rub a few people the wrong way.


----------



## P33r~

You can't blame the Nets if this actually works out for them and Campbell decides to stay with them, they have major frontcourt problems. 

If Elden was serious in his comments, then a lot of pistons fans are going to be pissed at Thorn for forcing a player into early retirement for nothing.


----------



## JoeD

OH my god... Wow do I hate the Nets. I didn't think I could hate a franchise that much but what a *****.

They weren't going anywhere anyway so they take someone away from where he wants to go in his last year to their hole of a franchise instead of giving him a title shot. 

Not to mention Elden made it quite clear he does not want to play with him and he'd retire if they did. Mother****ers.


----------



## schub

The Nets made the move to improve their team. They need frontcourt help desperately (they started 4 guards and a center tonight), and they feel they have as good a shot at the Atlantic as anybody. They use their exception, but there's no salary risk. Thorn isn't going to make a move just to spite the Pistons. They've been looking to trade one of the exceptions for a big man for over a month, and now they got what they wanted.


----------



## Lope31

Hold the phone, didn't Elden Campbell have to agree to the contract? Did Elden Campbell sign something saying he wanted to go to New Jersey? If he didn't this would be a ***** move but if he did than New Jersey is not too blame...I don't get how this whole thing works.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Lope31</b>!
> Hold the phone, didn't Elden Campbell have to agree to the contract? Did Elden Campbell sign something saying he wanted to go to New Jersey? If he didn't this would be a ***** move but if he did than New Jersey is not too blame...I don't get how this whole thing works.


The Nets claimed him off waivers, which means that they take on his existing contract, so he hasn't agreed to anything at this point. He has said he doesn't want to play with the Nets, but Rod Thorn plans on talking to him and/or his agent Saturday.


----------



## HKF

If Elden wanted to be a Piston so bad and the Pistons wanted him so bad, why did they trade him? Seems like they reaped what they sowed.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If Elden wanted to be a Piston so bad and the Pistons wanted him so bad, why did they trade him? Seems like they reaped what they sowed.


That's a good point but I'm sure if Joe Dumars had to choose between fixing our point guard troubles or helping prevent a problem that could potentially arise later I'm sure he'd choose the former.


----------



## Dellio

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If Elden wanted to be a Piston so bad and the Pistons wanted him so bad, why did they trade him? Seems like they reaped what they sowed.


Getting Arroyo was a need. Having Elden sitting on the bench waiting for Shaq was a luxury.

Joe gave it a shot and it didnt work out. I still say they are better now then before the trade.


----------



## P33r~

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If Elden wanted to be a Piston so bad and the Pistons wanted him so bad, why did they trade him? Seems like they reaped what they sowed.


Dumars traded elden because it was pretty much guaranteed they would get him back in return. I'm thinking dumars and elden discussed this so that they agreed that elden would say he would come only to Detroit. 

Noone, including Dumars, was expecting the nets to sign him regardless of threatening his retirement, and they shouldn't have expected it because no GM would be foolish enough to take that chance and throw away over 2 million dollars. 

I guess Thorn was that GM. But if he manages to convince Elden to stay with the nets, we are going to see their fans praising Thorn for making such a risky/stupid move and pulling it off. Anyhow, we are going to have another situation on our hands unless Milicic lives up to a fraction of what was expected of him.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> 
> 
> Noone, including Dumars, was expecting the nets to sign him regardless of threatening his retirement, and they shouldn't have expected it because no GM would be foolish enough to take that chance and throw away over 2 million dollars.


How did the Nets throw away over 2 million dollars? If Campbell doesn't report, he's the one throwing it away.


----------



## kamego

It's not them throwing away the 2 million cash or cap but the two million exception they don't get back if he retires.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> It's not them throwing away the 2 million cash or cap but the two million exception they don't get back if he retires.


That exception expires on the first day of the free agent period this summer, and they have another exception worth twice as much that expires later, so it's not a big risk. They wanted to use it to get a big man that might help them make the playoffs, and they just did. Thorn would be slacking if he _didn't_ make the claim.


----------



## kamego

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> That exception expires on the first day of the free agent period this summer, and they have another exception worth twice as much that expires later, so it's not a big risk. They wanted to use it to get a big man that might help them make the playoffs, and they just did. Thorn would be slacking if he _didn't_ make the claim.


He was slacking when he couldn't pull of a trade for a big man since he got VC. Elden isn't going to be the savior. He can't play more then a few minutes a night. He isn't exactly young any more.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> 
> 
> He was slacking when he couldn't pull of a trade for a big man since he got VC. Elden isn't going to be the savior. He can't play more then a few minutes a night. He isn't exactly young any more.


Other teams wanted first round picks for their big men. Thorn didn't bite. He wants to improve this season without sacrificing the (bright) future. And he was able to do that by claiming Campbell and not having to give up any bodies or picks.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> Other teams wanted first round picks for their big men. Thorn didn't bite. He wants to improve this season without sacrificing the (bright) future. And he was able to do that by claiming Campbell and not having to give up any bodies or picks.



He didnt accomplish anything.....Campbell is going to retire......The Nets did this out of spite for the Pistons....


----------



## reHEATed

1 less big for the pistons to use on shaq

thank you NJ. I dont care what Campbell does, I just didnt want him back in Detriot. He is valuable because he is one of the few who could actually body up shaq. Cant stop him, but draws fouls on him and plays him tough.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt accomplish anything.....Campbell is going to retire......The Nets did this out of spite for the Pistons....


No, they made a little-to-no risk move to help them make the playoffs. Do you realize that they suited up 6 guards and 2 big men last night?


----------



## ian

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> No, they made a little-to-no risk move to help them make the playoffs. Do you realize that they suited up 6 guards and 2 big men last night?


Well, Thorn traded all the big men away. It's his fault for doing that, and he must have been planning to be fine without them because no GM would make a plan contingent on a backup center being waived.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Thorn traded all the big men away. It's his fault for doing that, and he must have been planning to be fine without them because no GM would make a plan contingent on a backup center being waived.


He wasn't counting on Campbell, obviously, but he was hoping to make a deal by the deadline, yes. RJ going down certainly hurt things, and he hadn't had much luck picking up frontcourt depth until now, but I believe things would get a little easier as the deadline approaches.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> It's not them throwing away the 2 million cash or cap but the two million exception they don't get back if he retires.


They only lose part of the exception.



> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> Well, Thorn traded all the big men away. It's his fault for doing that, and he must have been planning to be fine without them because no GM would make a plan contingent on a backup center being waived.


What kind of logic is that?

Well if that is the case, it's Dumar's fault Campbell is not a Piston. He traded him away, and he must have been planing to be fine without him because no GM would make a plan contigent on a backup center being waived.

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce

Campbell is going to retire.


----------



## JoeD

Nice job Thorn. Take someone away from a title run and have him retire. That amazes me.


----------



## Lope31

Just all the more reason to rip them apart and embarass them when we play them next. This ones for you Easy.


----------



## P33r~

What, so Thorn didn't manage to convince Elden to play on for the Nets? Geez i wonder why.

So I guess it's confirmed that Elden is planning on continuing with his retirement?


----------



## kamego

The Nets should be nice and just waive him again if they can't get him to play. He should end up here if he wants to play here and Utah doesn't want him.


----------



## kamego

Nets played at Utah tonight and Campbell was a 
DND - Not with Team
I would think thats not a good sign for his future in NJ.


----------



## P33r~

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> The Nets should be nice and just waive him again if they can't get him to play. He should end up here if he wants to play here and Utah doesn't want him.


Can they waive him like that without losing any money?


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> Nets played at Utah tonight and Campbell was a
> DND - Not with Team
> I would think thats not a good sign for his future in NJ.


He has until 6:00 today to make his decision.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> He has until 6:00 today to make his decision.


Is that NBA rules or the Nets deadline?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Delfino is back
> 
> 
> Pistons rookie Carlos Delfino has returned from his rehabilitation in Argentina.
> 
> He had undergone a second exploratory surgery on his right knee and stayed in Argentina for post-surgical rehabilitation.
> 
> "I feel good," Delfino said.
> 
> He has not been cleared for practice, but he has resumed his rehabilitation regimen with Pistons physical therapist Arnie Kander.
> 
> *"I don't know how long," Delfino said. "I hope I can (return to practice) in a couple of weeks."*



Looks like Parker was right in a way on this one. He has returned, but won't practice for a couple weeks. So I'm guessing he'll have March and April to get accustomed to things and get in shape for the playoffs. If anyone can get him back to normal it's Arnie, but him not being able to practice for at least a couple weeks is not good news.



> Missing Elden
> 
> 
> Pistons players and coaches, some of whom had spoken to him, expect that Elden Campbell will report to the Nets, eventually.
> 
> "It's one of those things," Ben Wallace said. "He wanted to come back here but he knew before it happened that there was a chance he could end up someplace else.
> 
> "You know, his kids are in school here and he wanted to come back, but it's just one of those things."


----------



## Brian.

> You can drink the Kool-Aid if you want to. You can buy New Jersey Nets CEO Rod Thorn's spin that he took a chance at claiming Elden Campbell off waivers only because the Nets are desperate for help inside and Campbell was the best available big man.
> 
> Personally, I think that's a load of garbage. Thorn's snatching of Campbell was done out of spite, out of petty vengeance against the Pistons, and Joe Dumars and, maybe most of all, against coach Larry Brown.
> 
> Do you know that Thorn waited until 5:55 p.m. to send in his claim for Campbell? The deadline was 6 p.m. But he waited and waited, making the Pistons believe they were going to pass, then, boom, snatched Campbell right out of their grasp. You could almost hear Thorn giggling to himself.
> 
> Well, congratulations Rod. You paid out some $2.2 million for a 36-year-old center who doesn't really want to be there. I am sure your new owner will be thrilled, especially when he sees how mismatched Campbell will be in the Nets' system, trying to run up and down the court with Jason Kidd and Vince Carter.
> 
> Thorn's bitterness against the Pistons goes back a long way. It goes back to the Bad Boys era, when Thorn was the director of operations for the league. He made it clear that he thought the Pistons' roughhouse style of basketball was bad for the league and fined them liberally. Yet, he often looked the other way when teams committed flagrant fouls and acts of violence against the Pistons.
> 
> Last year, Thorn tried to thwart the Pistons' trade for Rasheed Wallace. He made phone calls to both Boston's Danny Ainge and Atlanta's Billy Knight, trying to strong-arm them into backing out of the three-team deal.
> 
> That was a blatant act of tampering, of course, but Thorn, having worked for the league, apparently has special privileges. He tampered again last week, when he told reporters he was interested in Campbell. At the time, Campbell was under contract with the Jazz. That's tampering, folks, and any other general manager in the league would've been called on it.
> 
> Thorn also displayed his bitterness toward the Pistons when he absurdly blamed Chauncey Billups for the season-ending injury to Richard Jefferson earlier in the season.
> 
> Perhaps the root of all this hostility, though, is Thorn's long-standing feud with Brown. The two NBA lifers have seemingly quarreled for three decades. There is some deep-seeded hostility there, and it was brought back to the surface last year. Brown ripped Thorn and the Nets for firing his protégé, Byron Scott. He also made a snarky comment about replacement Lawrence Frank that didn't sit well with Thorn.
> 
> So, put all of that together and you kind of get the picture. This is a petty act by a petty man, who, ironically, played two seasons for the Pistons back in the mid-1960s. Lord knows what happened to sour him back then.
> 
> The joke might still be on Thorn, though. The Pistons are still a better team by acquiring Carlos Arroyo. And the Nets? The only reason they have any hope of making the playoffs is because they play in the worst conference in the league. The player they needed to get them over the hump as Cliff Robinson, but Thorn refused to part with a draft pick.
> 
> The real shame of this, though, is that the person most hurt is Campbell, a classy veteran caught in the middle of this sad, juvenile grudge match. He now has to choose between early retirement and uprooting his family again for half of a season.
> 
> Again, congratulations Rod.


http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0501/30/D06-73901.htm


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0501/30/D06-73901.htm


I agree with McCoskey 100%. It's hard not to looking at Thorn's past actions. Some call Campbell unprofessional for retiring (which I don't understand at all), but Thorn calls GM's to scold them for making trades with us. Very backwards thinking there.


----------



## Lope31

I say we go to New Jersey and egg his house.


ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Dellio

I hope he did pick him up out of spite. That just shows you how poorly the NJ Nets are run and makes me believe they wont be much of anything anytime soon.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Brown sets own Delfino timetable*



> Medically speaking, there is no timetable for the return of rookie swingman Carlos Delfino following two exploratory knee surgeries.
> 
> Basketball-wise and in the mind of Coach Larry Brown, however, there is a very definite timetable.
> 
> *"He better be back by the All-Star break (Feb. 18-20) or right after it ends," Brown said after putting the team through a two-hour practice Monday.
> 
> Otherwise, Brown said, he doesn't see how Delfino could make much of a contribution to the Pistons' playoff drive.*
> 
> "One thing, he's a rookie and, two, coming to the United States, this is a different game," Brown said.
> 
> "Even though he's had unbelievable coaching and competition (in Italy and on the Argentine Olympic team), he's got to get familiar with what we're doing."


Got anything to say on this rainman or anyone else?


----------



## Dellio

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> *Brown sets own Delfino timetable*
> 
> 
> 
> Got anything to say on this rainman or anyone else?


Brown sure does say some silly things sometimes.

Why couldnt he come back a month after the AS game and make a contribution? He was contributing quite well before he got hurt and that was only in 15-20 games.

I just dont get his thinking.


----------



## kamego

The general talk of coaches is they want there playoff team all together by the allstar game so they can gel. If Delfino isn't back till a month after the allstar game he will probally have a lesser role. It's all about getting ready and gelling.


----------



## Dellio

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> The general talk of coaches is they want there playoff team all together by the allstar game so they can gel. If Delfino isn't back till a month after the allstar game he will probally have a lesser role. It's all about getting ready and gelling.


Yeah, things worked out so bad last year when Rasheed only got to play 22 games with the Pistons before the playoffs.

Its just a ploy by Brown to let Delfino know he doesnt think he is as hurt as advertised and he better get back on the court.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Dellio</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, things worked out so bad last year when Rasheed only got to play 22 games with the Pistons before the playoffs.
> 
> *Its just a ploy by Brown to let Delfino know he doesnt think he is as hurt as advertised and he better get back on the court.*


I gotta agree here, I really can't see any other reason for him to say this. He's been taking "shots" at Delfino for awhile now. I think Brown's a little out of line on this one.


----------



## DetBNyce

You know I think LB may just be telling Carlos to suck it up and play. From his past comments he may be either questioning Carlos' desire to play or his heart to play on an injured knee.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>Dellio</b>!
> 
> Its just a ploy by Brown to let Delfino know he doesnt think he is as hurt as advertised and he better get back on the court.


Brown talked about it on WDFN. What he said was if he's not back by the all-star break he doesn't know how big of a contribution he is going to be able to make considering he is a rookie and has barely played at all this year.

It wasn't a "you have to be back by this date or you won't play at all" thing. It's just his assessment of the situation. If he doesn't get back soon it's going to be tough because as a rookie, they need to get him as much experience as they can but that's going to be hard to do because their will be issues of having to gel with the system while also facing the issue of getting back in shape.

Here's a quote on the topic:

"I can't imagine a rookie who has missed virtually the whole season all of a sudden starting in March and being a big part of your team. I think that would be too much to ask for. The sooner we get him out here and find out what kind of shape he's in and whether he's ready to go or not the better." 

He then talked about how the reason they need to know if he's ready go or not soon is so if he's not ready to go so they can go to plan B- which he said was working Rasheed into some minutes at small forward and finding a good group to work with Arroyo.

I don't think he's taking a shot at Delfino. If anything he is complimenting by saying the team needs him, but at the same time, if it takes him much longer to get back there are going to be problems because there are still a lot of issues with his defensive positioning and decision making that need to get worked out if he are going to rely on him in the playoffs. Not everyone can be Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Brown talked about it on WDFN.


After hearing him talk on the radio, he did sound like he was saying it more as a compliment (because we need him), than taking a shot at him. The original quote kind of sounded like it was threatening, but when you have a guy like LB who says what's on his mind, then think about it later you're bound to have incidents like these.


----------



## rainman

this goes back to the fall when delfino first hurt his knee and brown basically questioned whether he was really hurt or not. subsequently the kid has surgery. i think at some point he wouldnt be of any use even if he did come back but i dont think the all star break is any drop dead date. this kid isnt some rookie out of highschool, he has been well schooled and pretty much spent the whole first 1/3 of the season getting to know the system. if he's not ready in a month or so its pretty safe to say he's done for the year but larry brown doesnt need to question how tough he is, delfino didnt get to where he is buy being some softie.


----------



## DetBNyce

Didn't Ginobli question Delfino's toughness during the Olympics?


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Didn't Ginobli question Delfino's toughness during the Olympics?


i thought it was a case where delfino was a little unhappy about no getting on the court and manu had to calm him down. most of these argentina players seem like pretty tough guys. young players in these olympic settings dont usually play much. if manu did question his toughness i'll take your word for it.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i thought it was a case where delfino was a little unhappy about no getting on the court and manu had to calm him down. most of these argentina players seem like pretty tough guys. young players in these olympic settings dont usually play much. *if manu did question his toughness i'll take your word for it.*


No, that would be a mistake, I thought I remembered him saying something like that, but I could be completely wrong.

In fact you could be right.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Delfino running around...*



> AUBURN HILLS -- The smile was back.
> 
> The Pistons' Carlos Delfino was swishing threes after practice, moving and jumping without a hitch in his motion. His right knee, which has been arthroscopically operated on twice in the last three months, appears to be finally getting back to normal.
> 
> Delfino has been out of action since early December, and his impatience is starting to get to him.
> 
> "I want to play," he said. "It is hard to sit and watch my teammates play. I have never been hurt before and I have never had to sit down for a long time like this. I don't know when I will come back, but I do feel better. It's all up to my knee."
> 
> Delfino has been doing some running on the soft, cushioned running lane that rings the court at the Pistons' practice facility. Today, he will try running on the less-forgiving court for the first time.
> 
> His knee looks less swollen and he no longer walks with a limp. Delfino needs to test the knee in stages to see how it holds up to simulations of basketball conditions.
> 
> "I want to be back as soon as possible," Delfino said. "I did not come to sit. I want do as much as I can to help the team. That is my wish."


This is good news to hear. It's looking like before or after the All-Star game isn't a bad time for Carlos to shoot for. I wonder how much Brown's words had to do with this, if it did at all.


----------



## DetBNyce

Nets traded 2 second round draft pick and used one of their other exceptions on Cliff Robinson.


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Nets traded 2 second round draft pick and used one of their other exceptions on Cliff Robinson.


Grab a rebound Uncle Cliffy...just _one_ rebound.

I thought the Nets wanted to improve inside, not acquire a 7 footer that shoots too many 3's and can't rebound.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Outside hope of landing Campbell again?*



> The trade deadline is Feb. 24, but the Pistons have nothing left to dangle in a trade. On the other hand, Brown suggested that since New Jersey was finally able to acquire former Piston Cliff Robinson, maybe, as Brown put it, "They'll let Elden go."


http://www.freep.com/sports/pistons/pnotes15e_20050215.htm


----------

